# Why is it that so many riders don't rate drivers?



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

About 1/3 don't rate. And this is slightly upsetting because if you give them a really nice ride essentially the star rating is the tip. Riders that are upset about something almost always ding you score by giving you a lower rating. So when you give an efficient, clean, nice ride giving tourists tips on local attractions and they neither tip you or give you a rating it is discouraging. 

Most of us need the rider to take the extra two seconds to rate is when things went well to offset the lower ratings we get from other riders who just rate low. I do notice the correlation between a lower passenger rating that results in a lower rating for the driver. 

Some of these people of these people expect town car service for less than a cab. They make you wait 5 minutes to then only carry them a few blocks. Oddly enough these are the people that ding my rating. Also I've heard Uber will sing your rating if you cancel too many trips for passenger no show or because it is too far. If I'm picking up at a hotel and message them my car type and arrival and they tell me they are still in their room 20 floors up I have to cancel. The hotel won't let me sit there and I'm not going to circle the block for ten minutes to only drive them a half a mile.


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I don't like when I don't get rated right away. As a passenger I rate my driver as soon as I get out of the car. I feel like if they don't rate you right away and wait until they log on again sometimes they are in such a hurry to get their next ride they will just give you a crap rating.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

They are first time and last time riders.
( Cheapskates )


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> About 1/3 don't rate. And this is slightly upsetting because if you give them a really nice ride essentially the star rating is the tip. Riders that are upset about something almost always ding you score by giving you a lower rating. So when you give an efficient, clean, nice ride giving tourists tips on local attractions and they neither tip you or give you a rating it is discouraging.
> 
> Most of us need the rider to take the extra two seconds to rate is when things went well to offset the lower ratings we get from other riders who just rate low. I do notice the correlation between a lower passenger rating that results in a lower rating for the driver.
> 
> Some of these people of these people expect town car service for less than a cab. They make you wait 5 minutes to then only carry them a few blocks. Oddly enough these are the people that ding my rating. Also I've heard Uber will sing your rating if you cancel too many trips for passenger no show or because it is too far. If I'm picking up at a hotel and message them my car type and arrival and they tell me they are still in their room 20 floors up I have to cancel. The hotel won't let me sit there and I'm not going to circle the block for ten minutes to only drive them a half a mile.


Because they are too busy with their lives.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Since they took away the 1 day, 7, 30, 365 it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

Coz they just think that rating is bs.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> Some of these people of these people expect town car service for less than a cab.
> 
> They make you wait 5 minutes to then only carry them a few blocks.
> 
> If I'm picking up at a hotel and message them my car type and arrival and they tell me they are still in their room 20 floors up I have to cancel. The hotel won't let me sit there and I'm not going to circle the block for ten minutes to only drive them a half a mile.


So the UberX users in the Capital of Tejas are just like the UberX users in the Capital of Your Nation. The best expression of the first quoted sentence that ever I have read is "Limousine service for bus rates". I read it on these boards.

Yup, they like to keep you waiting for nothing. In fact, those who keep you waiting are the most likely to low rate you. These are the same people who keep you waiting, then come out and tell you in how much of a hurry they are, and,...........wait for it..........................._*they ordered Uber POOL!!*_ Just wait until you get that one in Austin, if you do not have it, already.



Kristr90 said:


> I feel like if they don't rate you right away and wait until they log on again sometimes they are in such a hurry to get their next ride they will just give you a crap rating.


They forget who took them where, so they just say, "awwwww, the _________________ with it, everyone gets three or four stars. These same people fail to understand that the participation trophy generation that is running Uber considers anything less than five stars unacceptable. Uber fails miserably at educating the users on that.



14gIV said:


> I rape every driver...


No, that is what Uber does.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Aga Muhlach said:


> Coz they just think that rating is bs.


Sometimes it is. LOL.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> So the UberX users in the Capital of Tejas are just like the UberX users in the Capital of Your Nation. The best expression of the first quoted sentence that ever I have read is "Limousine service for bus rates". I read it on these boards.
> 
> Yup, they like to keep you waiting for nothing. In fact, those who keep you waiting are the most likely to low rate you. These are the same people who keep you waiting, then come out and tell you in how much of a hurry they are, and,...........wait for it..........................._*they ordered Uber POOL!!*_ Just wait until you get that one in Austin, if you do not have it, already.
> 
> ...


The traditional cab service has its place in our society. It has always been, and will always be.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> So the UberX users in the Capital of Tejas are just like the UberX users in the Capital of Your Nation. The best expression of the first quoted sentence that ever I have read is "Limousine service for bus rates". I read it on these boards.
> 
> Yup, they like to keep you waiting for nothing. In fact, those who keep you waiting are the most likely to low rate you. These are the same people who keep you waiting, then come out and tell you in how much of a hurry they are, and,...........wait for it..........................._*they ordered Uber POOL!!*_ Just wait until you get that one in Austin, if you do not have it, already.
> 
> ...


It may take a TNC driver some time to realize (to figure out) that fact.

But eventually, one by one, they will.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> The traditional cab service has its place in our society. It has always been, and will always be.


I hope that I am not misunderstanding your comment. I was posting about UberX users, although many of my comments have applied to taxicab users, especially those who called for the taxicab.

Still, I must agree with the comment at its face value. The cabs are not going anywhere; not here, at least. There are reasons to use a cab over a limousine or a TNC. As Uber does offer its users taxis here, that point is proved every time an Uber user summons Uber Taxi. That goes double for disgruntled UberX users who give Uber Taxi a try, especially if they stick with it. Still, most of the users here use, at one time or another, all levels of Uber that are available. Which one they choose depends on their needs, at the time.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I hope that I am not misunderstanding your comment. I was posting about UberX users, although many of my comments have applied to taxicab users, especially those who called for the taxicab.
> 
> Still, I must agree with the comment at its face value. The cabs are not going anywhere; not here, at least. There are reasons to use a cab over a limousine or a TNC. As Uber does offer its users taxis here, that point is proved every time an Uber user summons Uber Taxi. That goes double for disgruntled UberX users who give Uber Taxi a try, especially if they stick with it. Still, most of the users here use, at one time or another, all levels of Uber that are available. Which one they choose depends on their needs, at the time.


Cabs have been around. Will always be. They serve a purpose. They have the right, more economically sense making business model and realistic fee structure. It may take TNC drivers some time to realize all these. But sooner or later, one by one, they will.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Of all the things to complain about, why complain about a rider who doesn't rate you? It's meaningless.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Since they took away the 1 day, 7, 30, 365 it doesn't matter anymore.


No idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> So the UberX users in the Capital of Tejas are just like the UberX users in the Capital of Your Nation. The best expression of the first quoted sentence that ever I have read is "Limousine service for bus rates". I read it on these boards.
> 
> We have Uber Pool but I usually don't have an issue with it. The few times a got a ping for this it is a group of friends splitting fare.
> 
> ...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Of all the things to complain about, why complain about a rider who doesn't rate you? It's meaningless.


Unless that rider quits using uber under that account; there's no way they can get away with not rating (unless it's a glitch) because I'm one of those horrible passengers that forgets to rate until the next day.

Usually it's a five star but, when I'm exiting their car I'm going somewhere and time is tight. If it wasn't, I wouldn't be ubering but walking or taking public transportation.

I agree though, I'm sure if you ask drivers what's more important; a passenger that tips or one that rates, 9/10 drivers'll pick tips over rate.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Kristr90 said:


> I don't like when I don't get rated right away. As a passenger I rate my driver as soon as I get out of the car. I feel like if they don't rate you right away and wait until they log on again sometimes they are in such a hurry to get their next ride they will just give you a crap rating.


The only time I don't get rated right away and then get rated the next day is on drunk runs during a surge. I read somewhere that Uber disregards any rating during a surge as they noticed the coorelation between surge pricing and lower rating but on NYE every ride I had was surge pricing. In my city the surge went over ten times the normal rate. My rating took a pretty good beating the next morning. Night of all my passengers were telling me how grateful they were to finally get picked up and everyone was cheery as was I. But when they woke up to next morning to an $87 Uber charge to go five miles or less they were not happy. It was costing them about $2.00 a minute to sit in traffic and the streets downtown were congested with Uber and Lyft rides so no one got anywhere fast.

The only other time I got rated the next day was by a drunk guy who ordered a Select ride for him and his friends with three stops. It was a 90 minute ride ending in another city and almost $200. He one stared me. I think he ordered a select by mistake.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Unless that rider quits using uber under that account; there's no way they can get away with not rating (unless it's a glitch) because I'm one of those horrible passengers that forgets to rate until the next day.
> 
> Usually it's a five star but, when I'm exiting their car I'm going somewhere and time is tight. If it wasn't, I wouldn't be ubering but walking or taking public transportation.
> 
> I agree though, I'm sure if you ask drivers what's more important; a passenger that tips or one that rates, 9/10 drivers'll pick tips over rate.


Well yeah most def but when a pax neither rates or tips and it is half your riders in a given night that was issue free and everyone had fun it's frustrating.

As a rider I didn't ever notice there was a way around rating either. But I was helping a first time rider put in a promo code and it prompted me to rate myself. Obviously I'm not going to enter it for her or make her enter it I front of me. I then noticed in small print there is an option to rate later. You then get an email asking you to rate the driver but you don't get promoted again in the app.

In the driver app it tells you how many trips you've done, how many passengers rated you and how many were five star. Out of 500 trips a only a little more than 300 rated me. Your star rating is the average of your last 500 trips whether they rated you or not. So by not rating a driver who gave you an exceptional ride you are giving the one star rating from a drunk person mad about a clean up fee because they puked in your car more weight as opposed to counterbalancing it. But again this is a problem Uber needs to correct not the passengers.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> No idea what you're talking about.


On the online dash board one could see the /click on 1 day, 7 day, 30 day 365 day ratings. That potion is no longer available to us. I created a spread sheet to track the tend in which it was going up or down. Since that is no longer there and rarely do we get the weekly summary, no tracking. All the dashboard shows now is a weekly rating and your 500 trip rating.

As for the hotel, the pax gets notified of your arrival and has a pic of you and your car. Why remind them unless you want to be nice. Just don't wait at the front door, ride out the 5 minutes and decide to cancel and collect the 5. However in calling, find out where they are going my sway your decision.

Also see this >>> https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-changed-dashboard-no-1-7-30-365-ratings-shown.54643/

And this >>> https://uberpeople.net/threads/weekly-summary-showing-my-current-rating-5-0.46582/#post-734409


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> About 1/3 don't rate. And this is slightly upsetting because if you give them a really nice ride essentially the star rating is the tip. Riders that are upset about something almost always ding you score by giving you a lower rating. So when you give an efficient, clean, nice ride giving tourists tips on local attractions and they neither tip you or give you a rating it is discouraging.
> 
> Most of us need the rider to take the extra two seconds to rate is when things went well to offset the lower ratings we get from other riders who just rate low. I do notice the correlation between a lower passenger rating that results in a lower rating for the driver.
> 
> Some of these people of these people expect town car service for less than a cab. They make you wait 5 minutes to then only carry them a few blocks. Oddly enough these are the people that ding my rating. Also I've heard Uber will sing your rating if you cancel too many trips for passenger no show or because it is too far. If I'm picking up at a hotel and message them my car type and arrival and they tell me they are still in their room 20 floors up I have to cancel. The hotel won't let me sit there and I'm not going to circle the block for ten minutes to only drive them a half a mile.


About 50% dont rate where im at.
If they are mad they will surely rate you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> On the online dash board one could see the /click on 1 day, 7 day, 30 day 365 day ratings. That potion is no longer available to us. I created a spread sheet to track the tend in which it was going up or down. Since that is no longer there and rarely do we get the weekly summary, no tracking. All the dashboard shows now is a weekly rating and your 500 trip rating.
> 
> As for the hotel, the pax gets notified of your arrival and has a pic of you and your car. Why remind them unless you want to be nice. Just don't wait at the front door, ride out the 5 minutes and decide to cancel and collect the 5. However in calling, find out where they are going my sway your decision.
> 
> ...


I always call.especially at the hotels.
In New Orleans sometimes you have to double or triple park to pick up pax.if they arent there and ready and able to recognize me on the First pass,i may have to drive around a myriad of one ways and closed to construction streets to come back for a second pass.burning 5 to 10 additional minutes of my time.
I call .


----------



## Seastriper (Jul 1, 2015)

Human Nature --> Only give a $hit about themselves --- so sad!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Cabs have been around. Will always be. They serve a purpose. They have the right, more economically sense making business model and realistic fee structure. It may take TNC drivers some time to realize all these. But sooner or later, one by one, they will.


We have cabs,limos,busses,airport shuttles,hotel shuttles,gypsies,horse and buggy,bicycle cabs,private bus airport pickups,bicycle rentals,car rentals city busses,street cars,a ferry, river boats,(the cruise ships even have their own shuttles ! But the crew calls Uber)and soon Lyft to compete with. 50cents of each safe rider fee goes straight to the city.
The city mandates that we charge the same as a cab to do airport drop offs(my main scource of decent revenue)uber x is not allowed to pick up at airport.only uber black.
The taxis charge per person for airport drop off.
My fee is the same for one or four.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> About 50% dont rate where im at.
> If they are mad they will surely rate you.


Agreed after 30 days it should be default to 5 stars.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Seastriper said:


> Human Nature --> Only give a $hit about themselves --- so sad!


Most of us have several business interactions daily, how many do you give a thought to review? A Harvard study showed about 28% of happy customers review or tell friends, while over 60% of unhappy customers review and tell friends. Most of our interactions are satisfactory, and simply don't warrant a second thought. Also, review sites like Yelp are becoming old news with competitors giving low review and biz owners giving themselves high reviews. The public review system is flawed.


----------



## ramesses.85 (Apr 25, 2016)

Had 10 riders last night. Two of them rated. One was below 5 stars. I have never been anything but friendly and professional. It's very discouraging. Uber needs to reevaluate their rating system.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ramesses.85 said:


> Had 10 riders last night. Two of them rated. One was below 5 stars. I have never been anything but friendly and professional. It's very discouraging. Uber needs to reevaluate their rating system.


It's unfortunate,

But much like drivers who will rate otherwise good/great/perfect riders who don't tip a 4...

I do think 4.67 for "deactivation" is a bit high, 4.3 seems a better


----------



## kes1981 (Apr 6, 2016)

Any ride that isn't rated should be an auto 5*. Since a 4* is a fail, the fact that they didn't rate means nothing went wrong.


----------

